# (NSFW) Looking for forced feminization and sissy erp.



## Harley_Bulli (Mar 1, 2021)

The title is accurate i have discord on request. We can talk shop on telegram too, and that's listed, I'm oriented towards shape wear and overly feminine me garb. Male or Female doms are fine.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

What about a giantess playing dress up?


----------



## Harley_Bulli (Mar 1, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> What about a giantess playing dress up?


That could work.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

Harley_Bulli said:


> That could work.



Okay, because I have giantesses that do that. Mostly Ophelia and others.


----------



## Harley_Bulli (Mar 1, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, because I have giantesses that do that. Mostly Ophelia and others.


I'm down for it, where would you prefer to coordinate ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

Harley_Bulli said:


> I'm down for it, where would you prefer to coordinate ?



I'm normally on Discord for these sort of things, faster to post and I can go and do something and come back.


----------

